

Serious bug in the Intel graphics stack for users of KDE Plasma, OpenGL - sohkamyung
https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2015-August/000088.html

======
ChuckMcM
I just went through this after installing Kubuntu on a new Intel NUC machine
with Iris graphics.

